# Best Linux for Laptop



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Dear All:
I am trying to migrate from Windows and use a Linux OS. I have a laptop with Vista already installed and I would like to erase it and install an easy Linux OS, which one is more user fridendly. Thanks.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Laptop. MAKE? MODEL? How much RAM have you got?


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Gateway T-Series Model T-1424U
CPU: Athlon 64X2 Dual Core, 1.9 GHZ
Memory: 3.00 GB
Installed OS: Windows Vista, Home Edition

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Try:
Linux Mint - http://www.linuxmint.com/
Ubuntu - http://www.ubuntu.com/
or
Debian (Stable)(Wheezy) https://wiki.debian.org/FrontPage


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you Sir, I will give it a GO!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Try Linux Mint or Ubuntu with the LXDE or MATE desktop. (Lubuntu and Linux Mint MATE Edition).

It won't be such a shock if you're coming directly from XP/Vista/7.


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you Prunejuice. I do have a DVD with Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Manjaro on it. It has the older version of Ubuntu but I can update it after installation. Now the question is what is the best way to get rid of the Windows Vista and replace it with Ubuntu. Will the installation of Ubuntu take care of it or do I need to format the drive first? Any suggestion is most welcome.
Thank you.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

blufish said:


> Will the installation of Ubuntu take care of it or do I need to format the drive first?


During the installation, you'll be asked if you want to use the entire disk for Ubuntu. You can do that if you wish.


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

PERFECT.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

FYI - You can make a persistent bootable usb drive to test linux for a while without committing to it or having to reconfigure every time.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/


----------



## cat1092 (Jan 26, 2014)

Any of the above distros that the other posters are good, as I have Linux Mint myself. Lubuntu is also good for lower spec notebooks, I have it on an older IBM ThinkPad T42, runs great! Mint 13, the latest it would run, was slow on it. Lubuntu starts up like the machine was built to run it. http://lubuntu.net/

Cat


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Puppy Linux works on a T42P. I've got it as a hidden recovery partition on one I lend to an old couple.
I use it on this T43P.


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Dear All:
Thank you for all your support and guidance, I took the plunge and installed Ubuntu on my laptop which was plagued by slowness of the Windows Vista. Wow! it only took less than half-an-hour to install Ubuntu and configure the wireless and I was ready to go. I just could not believe how simple and easy it was. With Windows 7 I spend hours to get the OS ready and then start the upgrades and service packs.
I will use my laptop to make sure that some of the apps are compatible with Microsoft Windows and Office. If everything works fine, as I expect, I will then start converting the OS on my desktop workstations to Ubuntu also. Next, I would like to download some Apps. and any suggestions are most welcome. So far, I am very happy with the laptop, it is the fastest I have seen it work. Many thanks.


----------



## cat1092 (Jan 26, 2014)

blufish, go to the Software Manager & you'll be able to get thousands of apps at no cost to you. 

Items such as Google Chrome can be directly downloaded & installed with the GDebi Package installer. If you choose this, make sure to select the correct bit version, as both 32 & 64 bit will be offered.

However, if you don't mind the non-branding, you can get the Chromium browser from the Software Manager, it works the same, bookmarks & add-ons will roll over after signing in to the browser. Cheese is a good webcam option. 

You will see tons of useful software in every category, the top ranked ones will be listed 1st. 

Have fun with Ubuntu & enjoy a fast, secure OS!

Cat


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you CAT1192, I will follow your instructions and download what I need to use with Ubuntu. Just about all of my computer work is E-mail and business work; and some music downloads for enjoyment. As long as I can use the Ubuntu OS and its applications to work with Microsoft related software I will be happy. I hate to get up every morning and wast may time trouble-shouting the Windows crap or stir at the frozen screen for a while. I am new to Linux and I am sure once I get going I will find a lot of useful application software along the way. I would like to eliminate any Microsoft products from my life. What ticks me off is that I have at least 100 business quote files that have been locked by the Windows and I cannot open them. When I try to open the files I get the prompt saying: "Word cannot open the document: User does not have the access privileges". That sounds so stupid. I bought a copy of the Office 2003 and have been using it. lately, I had to reformat my computer due to a lot of garbage and when I installed Office 2003 it prompted me that I had exceeded number of times I could use the software (how silly is that, I bought the darn thing). After 30 days using my computer, all the Word files were locked and I was not able to access them. I tried Libre Office, Corel, Open Office, and finally I subscribed to Office 365 but nothing worked and I am still stuck with many file I cannot access. Now you know why I am so pissed off with Microsoft products!
Sorry for the long winded explanation.


----------



## cat1092 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes I see why you are ticked about MS products. 

I use both Linux & Windows, Mint for transactions (sometimes from Live DVD), Windows because it shipped with my computers & can take full advantage of what I have. 

To be honest, I don't need Windows for any particular purpose, except video drivers, it seems like the ones furnished for Linux doesn't support the newer ones as well out of the box. Also, I don't know how well Ubuntu or Linux Mint runs on the Haswell platform (the latest i7). 

I plan to install the next LTS of Ubuntu in April when it's scheduled to be released on the Dell, it'll be the 1st native Linux install on it. There is one installed, but inside of VirtualBox. It's good, but not the same as the real deal. 

As long as you go into Ubuntu with a positive attitude & not be comparing how everything is different from Windows, you'll be fine, it'll take you a bit to adjust. Given your hardware specs listed above, I believe Ubuntu (or one of it's lightweight derivatives) will please you. 

Lubuntu is also good for computers with lower specs, I have it installed on my T42 ThinkPad & it runs circles around XP. 

Hang in there, don't give up & when you need assistance, Google the issue or ask if you can't find the answer. Though I've used both Ubuntu & Mint since 2009, I do run across issues myself. Usually a Google search will find the issue, as it was asked before I came along. But sometimes it isn't, always feel free to ask questions. There is no such thing as a "dumb" question when help is needed. All of us who has ran Linux based OS's has been there. 

Fortunately, today's Linux is better than when I started, visually it's improved as much as Windows 7 & 8 has over XP. And more user friendly than ever, though again, this is a learning curve. So was Windows 8 for many. 

Hang in there!

Cat


----------



## blufish (Aug 28, 2006)

Cat1092:
Thank you for your suggestions. You just explained one of the issues I was having with Ubuntu namely unable to watch some video clips. Must be the driver. The other issue I had was the problem with Yahoo Mail and when I Googled I notice many other individuals had the same problem. I did manage to fine the answer and that tool care of the Yahoo Mail problem.
I am quite happy with Ubuntu on my laptop and some day I hope to replace the Widows OS with Ubuntu. I intend to search for more drivers and apps for Ubuntu to improve the performance. For now, I can use the laptop for general work, E-mails, Spreadsheet and writing, it seems to work just fine. I am very happy as long as I do not spend my time battling the OS related issues. The other day my Widows 7 decided to shutdown by itself while I was doing a quotation and there was nothing I could do. Incidents like that really tick me off. Then I had to go thru starting with the SAFE MODE, shut down and restart. So far I have not experienced any issues like that with Ubuntu which makes me believe that it is a stable OS. I will certainly ask for help if I have any question. Thank you again


----------



## Davidminster (Mar 3, 2014)

I installed Mint Maya on a 4 year old laptop for a relative. Her Vista had become painfully slow and she was delighted with the rapidity and ease of use.


----------

